# 1:43.549 Skewb with feet UWR



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

I had to tighten the cube since the previous two solves my skewb popped lol.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 19, 2014)

CHJ pree


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> CHJ pree



tomorrow i shall


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow!!! Skewb with feet such a competitive event ! /s

anyway, nice!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> tomorrow i shall


you're on


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

brb


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 19, 2014)

inb4 magic with feet


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a feeling this is about to become a very competitive event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

1. 55.10 L U R L' R B R' L U' L' R' B 
Just an average scramble

edit: This is more like it:

Average of 5: 40.73
1. (24.91) U' L' R L U' R' L U B R' L B
2. (52.00) L R B L U L' R' U' L B' R B
3. 43.39 R' U' R' B L' R' L' B R' B L' R
4. 33.21 U' R' L U R' U' B L' U R L U'
5. 45.58 L B' R U' R' B R' L R' L' R' B'

edit 2: lol 

1. 11.60 R' U R' U B' R' L B' L' B U' B'


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. 55.10 L U R L' R B R' L U' L' R' B
> Just an average scramble
> 
> edit: This is more like it:
> ...



gj
at least I still have youtube uwr though lol.
I got 42.926 on that last scramble lol my tps sucks.


AlGoreRhythm said:


> I have a feeling this is about to become a very competitive event.


agreed lol we should do skewb feet ttw sometime lol


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. 11.60 R' U R' U B' R' L B' L' B U' B'



GAHHH!!!! Y U DO DIS!!! i barely get that with hands, screw it, i'm sticking with clock


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> GAHHH!!!! Y U DO DIS!!! i barely get that with hands, screw it, i'm sticking with clock


lol I feel you D:


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> GAHHH!!!! Y U DO DIS!!! i barely get that with hands, screw it, i'm sticking with clock



Oh man, I just tried the scramble again and it appears qqtimer messed up -_-
The solution was actually sledge LL.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh man, I just tried the scramble again and it appears qqtimer messed up -_-
> The solution was actually sledge LL.



*phew* okso still in XD



obelisk477 said:


> inb4 magic with feet



btw done this, sub 16 if i recall


----------



## Cale S (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh man, I just tried the scramble again and it appears qqtimer messed up -_-
> The solution was actually sledge LL.


That explains why I couldn't find a good solution for it. Also, you should use a random state scrambler because 12 move scrambles from qqtimer can give you things like this. Still really fast though, more than 1 tps for skewb with feet is really good.

my first successful average:
Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-18
avg of 5: 1:29.72

Time List:
1. 1:38.95+ B R U B' L U B U 
2. (DNF) L' B' U' L' U' L R' L' U 
3. (1:23.25+) U L' U R B L' R' B' 
4. 1:26.09+ U B' R U L' B L U' R' 
5. 1:24.11+ B' R L' U' L' B L R


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former NAR holder for skewb and NAR holder for feet walking in xD (jk I ain't doing this after antoine's 11)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got this on video:

Average of 5: 27.16
1. 24.45 L U L' R L B' L R L' U R B'
2. 26.21 B U L' U' B L' B R' L U' L R
3. (33.70) L' B U' L' R U L' B U L' B R
4. (23.65) L B L B R B' R L B' U R' B
5. 30.83 U' L' U' B R U' B' R U L U' R 

Also 31.08 avg12, but that's boring


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 19, 2014)

All WCA puzzle feet relay? Anyone?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow,it's grate,Skewb with feet !!!:tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> All WCA puzzle feet relay? Anyone?


has anyone done 7x7 WF before?
... how long would that take?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 19, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> inb4 magic with feet



Already done (not by me):


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> has anyone done 7x7 WF before?
> ... how long would that take?


yeah Louis Cormier has. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSxzdICFsBQ
I think hes done all of the WCA puzzles with feet except Square-1 and Skewb.
if theres anyone who could do this, its him, definitely not in one sitting though lol.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 19, 2014)

9x9 With feet has been done...


----------



## Randomno (Sep 19, 2014)

My Skewb with feet record:

1. DNS
2. DNS
3. DNS
4. DNS
5. DNS

Nah really, what about... One footed Roux?


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> yeah Louis Cormier has. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSxzdICFsBQ
> I think hes done all of the WCA puzzles with feet except Square-1 and Skewb.
> if theres anyone who could do this, its him, definitely not in one sitting though lol.


Well if he (or anyone) does try to do this in one sitting... good luck to them


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 19, 2014)

Psh. You all and your IRL WF times. Try Feet on sim.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Psh. You all and your IRL WF times. Try Feet on sim.



roughly 50s i can do a 3x3 in


----------

